# Label Software for Mac



## OilnH2O (Nov 12, 2008)

(You know, if you "search" for "Mac" or "Apple" you get every post by Appleman and any combination where "mac" is found, including Normac</font>ork!




)

I've got a new MacBookPro and am curious what software folks are using for labels. I can think of a lot more ways to spend $600 than Photoshop (like deer-proof fencing for my vinyard... but I digress).

I've used Word mostly before, with a Windows machine, for my other labels. Any low-cost alternatives for Apple?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2008)

Might I suggest the following link 
http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopelmac/


Photoshop Elements which Joan uses only this version is for the Mac. Being in a school system, Joan might even use the Mac version. You could even try the Trial version for nothing! Then go build that deer fence!*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## smokegrub (Nov 15, 2008)

Photoshop Elements for the Mac is excellent and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 15, 2008)

Oil, I just purchased a MacBook Pro yesterday!!!!! hahaha I hope I can find a program compatable to make labels also.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 15, 2008)

UAV....and others...tryhttp://www.sumopaint.com It's not platform specific as it's online.

Click on "Open Sumo in a new window". It's very similar to Photoshop with some added tools. You can save to their website, your computer plus import photos from your computer. The best part is it's free!

I'm still waiting to see your labels! Quit holding out on us!!


----------



## OilnH2O (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Joan and Rich and everyone!

That will keep me off the streets for awhile, trying to figure out "elements" and the mac system too.

Had venison stew the other night - with some of Masta's Mojo to "heighten the flavor!"



Hoping to replace that with _fresh_ at some point this fall!

Thanks to all for the suggestions!


----------



## smokegrub (Nov 24, 2008)

you are going to love your Mac.


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 1, 2008)

This is what I settled on -- using Word and the same way I've done it before (learned a couple years ago on that _"other site"_!





I posted it as a screen shot -- and when I figure out how to trim it with my Mac "widget" I'll be able to post the label a little better!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2008)

Hows this?


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 2, 2008)

Wade, it looks a little blurry to me.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks fine to me OilnH20. Better try to turn off spellcheck or else add Farviews to the list so you get rid of the red underline.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2008)

UAV, thats because its a copy of his copy so you lose some quality.


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok, Wade 
Tell me how you cropped it!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 3, 2008)

Dave, almost any picture editor is easier to use than Word is no matter the platform- Mac or PC. 


However in Word, make sure you have the picture editing toolbar open somewhere. To see it, click on View/Toolbars and make sure picture is selected among others. Now click on the label/picture so it is active to edit. Then click on the crop button (move the mouse over them to see which it is). With it selected, click on one of the picture side handles and drag it in to where you want it(not very accurate). Try doing another side, but if the button isn't still selected for wahtever, click it again. Then choose another side handle and move to where desired. Continue until done. Not very intuitive or easy, but it can be done. Remember in Word there is always help available.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2008)

I used a program that you probably cant use with your computer called Picture It 2000 by Micro.


----------

